# Bar spacing too big?



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

I have an empty Hamster Heaven cage at the moment, and the bar spacing is 9mm (0.35in). I think I already know the answer to this, but I thought I'd ask anyway - would that be too big for does (adults or babies)? I've mostly seen recommendations of 6mm (0.25in) and 13mm (0.5in) maximum, but I'm not sure which is the most accurate.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

that cage would be too big for an adult to be fair, babies shouldn't have anybars they'll just squeeze out and go wondering... I have found they come back tho :lol:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Bar spacing really depends on the size of your mice. For babies, they're a definite no. If their skull fits through, the rest of them will squish through, and their skulls range pretty widely in size.


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Thought so, thanks guys  I probably wouldn't have ended up using the HH for mice anyway, just curious!


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a pet type male and four show type females in two wire cages that have a 10mm bar spacing. Wheatley is a small boy, but he can't squeeze out of his even with the allure of girl mice right next to him.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have 8mm spacing I think and my babies managed to squeeze through that. Not the adults though.


----------

